# dalmation molly with popeye HELP PLZZZ!



## Hatchet2105 (Aug 7, 2011)

its been 8 days since she had popeye. im keeping her in a 5 gallon tank alone away from the other fish. because i thought she had an injury from them. i couldnt find the aquarium salt (some how it just dissapeared*little ghost) so i've read all over the site and found epsom salt. i used it and she was happy swimming around. kept her in there for 15 mins just to be safe. then i got this melafix. the first time i put that stuff in she started acting strange. she was high and didnt recognize us. i was freaking out but then she snaped back into reality. the popeye isnt going away... i dont know what to do. please help.*frown


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Well.... I don't think fish really "recognize" people... more like they know that people bring food and they get excited.

Pop eye is usually caused by something else, such as bad water conditions. What are the tank params' that she came from?


----------



## Hatchet2105 (Aug 7, 2011)

she always recognized me she dances  but now she dont dance anymore..  i dont have a water tester kit. so i took the water to the pet store and ammonia .5, nitrite 0, nitrate,0 ph 6.3, alkalinity 120, hardness 150


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

She's probably not 'dancing' because she's ill at the moment.

The .5 Ammonia isn't good. Do a large water change. (.05 ammonia is still not good, but is way better than .5), did you mean .05?

Try the water change. It could also be a bacterial infection or a deficiency in diet. Here's an article that may help figure out how to fix it: Eye Problems in fish


----------



## Hatchet2105 (Aug 7, 2011)

yes thats what i meant .05. he said the water is fine just low ph.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hatchet2105 said:


> yes thats what i meant .05. he said the water is fine just low ph.


Okay so, easy to see the person who tested your water was an idiot. Your water is NEVER fine when there is ammonia present.

The issue with your Molly is more than likely a water quality problem with the tank she came from, as mentioned. I would do a 50% water change for the small tank she is in now and continue to treat with the med.

The bigger issue is why you have ammonia present in your main tank. If that persist, this will not be the only fish that starts having problems and all of them will likely start to have some type of ailment, sooner than later. What size is the tank, how many fish and what type are in it, filtration, and what are your maintenance routines?


----------



## Hatchet2105 (Aug 7, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Okay so, easy to see the person who tested your water was an idiot. Your water is NEVER fine when there is ammonia present.
> 
> The issue with your Molly is more than likely a water quality problem with the tank she came from, as mentioned. I would do a 50% water change for the small tank she is in now and continue to treat with the med.
> 
> The bigger issue is why you have ammonia present in your main tank. If that persist, this will not be the only fish that starts having problems and all of them will likely start to have some type of ailment, sooner than later. What size is the tank, how many fish and what type are in it, filtration, and what are your maintenance routines?



she is in a 5 gallon tank alone. i always did a 25% water change. there is filtration.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

What type of filtration? Is it over and above what's required for that size tank? (For example, on my 36g tank, I have an AC 70 which is for a 30-70g aquarium. Then, I have a second filter on it, rated for 45g aquariums that runs Nitrazorb and biomax.) Extra filtration is always a good thing to have.


----------



## Hatchet2105 (Aug 7, 2011)

holly12 said:


> What type of filtration? Is it over and above what's required for that size tank? (For example, on my 36g tank, I have an AC 70 which is for a 30-70g aquarium. Then, I have a second filter on it, rated for 45g aquariums that runs Nitrazorb and biomax.) Extra filtration is always a good thing to have.


She passed away yesterday  my filter was tetrio pf- 10. i bought this other medicine that was suppose to go with the melafix called pimafix. im never using that medicine again. but thanks for your help.


----------

